# Wanted perfect MAC bronzer and MAC blush for NC20



## Hortensia (Jul 19, 2008)

hello ladies:

I need recs. concerning the MAC bronzers:  which do look most natural and not artificial ?
I don't like those shimmering glittering bronzers and prefer matte ones - but heard that MAC's matte bronzer is pretty dark ... would it suit to my NC20 skin ? Or would you recommend an other colour ?

I also need recs. for an alternative to my favourite "Schneewittchen-Look" (posey blushcreme); I'd like to look a bit more sunkissed and need something to warm up my face.

Even though my perfect look is "rosy cheeks, black mascara and red or MLBB lipstick" I'm looking for an alternative blush (blushcreme and powder blush as well) esp. when I've got more tanned.

What are you recs. for me, expert ladies ?

Thank you so much to help me. 

specktra.net is simply great !


----------



## Susanne (Jul 19, 2008)

If you prefer matte bronzers, try Bronzing Powder in Golden! This really suits a NC 2O skin.

I personally love blush Springsheen or Style.


----------



## Dani California (Jul 19, 2008)

Yep, I agree with susanne - golden for the bronzer or warm soul blush makes a nice bronzer for us paler girls

Also I'd say springsheen blush - I love that blush it goes with everything!! or style or sunbasque!!


----------



## goink (Jul 19, 2008)

Golden isn't exactly matte, there are tiny gold shimmers. I think you need to look into another brand for a good matte bronzer (i.e. Cargo, Bobbi Brown).

You can try Peaches on top on bronzer. Peaches is matte and quite pigmented for a Sheertone. Like Dani California said, Springsheen, Style and Sunbasque are good choices for shimmery blushes in the summer. I personally love Style.


----------



## Hortensia (Jul 20, 2008)

checked you recs, thank you very much.

Are there any recs. for blushcremes to achieve a sunkissed / tanned complexion ?


----------



## anshu7 (Jul 21, 2008)

springsheen and sunbasque


----------



## Hortensia (Jul 21, 2008)

Since adore MAC's blushcremes, I would appreciate recs. fo cremeblushes, please!


----------



## aimee (Jul 22, 2008)

golden is not matte but the shimmer is subtle and its MAcs most natural looking bronzer
the matte one is to dark for me (NW20)


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hortensia* 

 
_Since adore MAC's blushcremes, I would appreciate recs. fo cremeblushes, please!_

 
I really like Uncommon for a neutral-ish natural blushcreme.   For pinks I like sweet william and blossoming for a peachish color.  I'm an nc25 and nc20 in the winter.


----------



## Hortensia (Jul 22, 2008)

pumpkincat, I've just had a look to your recs. 

Thank you so much, I think UNCOMMON is really a nice colour and comparable to BLUSHBABY and BUFF, am I right ?

For pinks I prefer POSEY, it really looks very natural on my complexion. 

BLOSSOMING also looks very natural and could perhaps be compared to PEACH or PEACHYKEEN or other peachy powder blushes, right ?

Do you know equivalents for SUNBASQUE and SPRINGSHEEN ? 
They were so often recommended by the other girls.

I like to put blush on with my fingers, so powder blushes are only my "second choice."

(Oh God, I think my English really needs to be improved, I hope you'll understand me, though ).

Thank you.


----------



## kittykatsj (Aug 7, 2008)

I have NC40-42 skintype, i would like to know which blushcreme looks great for Summer and for Winter. I personally prefer peachy coral in the Summer; rosy in the Winter. I already have fancy ray. I would like to have some more power blush,too.


----------



## cassitassi (Aug 9, 2008)

For a "bronzing" blushcreme, try cherche!  It's a bit dark, so you'd have to use a really light hand but it's a perfect matte bronzer.  I use it quite a bit for contouring.

For a natural sunkissed flush, lilicent is GORGEOUS.  Fancy ray is great too, but it might be a little too dark for you.  Lady blush is a pretty natural pinkish flush too.

As for kittykatsj ,  I'd recommend ladyblush for winter.  It's such a nice pink for warm toned complexions.  I normally can't wear any pinks but ladyblush just looks AMAZING on.  

In the summer, for a more peachy, sunkissed look, i like to layer sunbasque over ladyblush.  Makes it stay for hours!


----------



## ktdetails (Sep 24, 2008)

If you are interested in cherche blushcreme - since was LE - I have one!


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 24, 2008)

Sweet William blushcreme is lovely - gives a great natural flush.

I agree with the Warm Soul MSF blush used as bronzer recommendation - I use it like that all the time (I'm NW20) and it gives a lovely bronzey look without being too orange or warm.


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 25, 2008)

get a pressed powder in a light tan shade.they can double as a nice matte bronzer. most bronzers do have some shimmer to them and they basically are the same thing.

gingerly and sunbasque are beautiful blushes to sunkiss ur cheeks with


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizzHotTahiti* 

 
_get a pressed powder in a light tan shade.they can double as a nice matte bronzer. most bronzers do have some shimmer to them and they basically are the same thing._

 
This is a really great tip, i've never thought of this before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I really recommend ladyblush blushcreme, its my personal fav. 

If your not opposed to other brands, Benefit's Hoola bronzer is my chosen brozer and its matte


----------

